# Oslo: school, district and weekends



## Kikimac (8 mo ago)

Hello

I’m contemplating moving to Oslo with work from Scotland. I’ve two children age 3 and 5. I’m particularly interested in hearing about experiences of the international schools; areas best to live and what activities available at the weekend.

Thanks


----------

